# pig in rose city mi



## ruttin club (Jun 16, 2011)

I took this picture on my trail camera last Wednesday in rose city on my new property. I have lot of bear pics and I started to bait for youth season for my daughter and I checked the pic and here it was. I had to goggle a hog to confirm. I had cameras on the property for 8 months now and this was the only time I got it.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Ahhhhhh finally the hog 'splosion starting in Rose City. Send out the Grid Coords ASAP gotta nip that one in the bud


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Send those # to the DNR. They might tell you how to bait.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Mix up a couple buckets of sour corn.Cracked,corn,water,yeast and a packet of strawberry jello.Mix it all together and let it ferment for a week.


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

junkman said:


> Mix up a couple buckets of sour corn.Cracked,corn,water,yeast and a packet of strawberry jello.Mix it all together and let it ferment for a week.


Is this hog bait or prison wine?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

The Rev. said:


> Is this hog bait or prison wine?


It depends on the situation.:lol:


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

HAha love it.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

We have six cameras on our property just east of Rose City. We haven't gotten any hogs on cam yet. We've had them out for three or four years now.


----------

